# SPA 12v short runner



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

anyone ever run one of these? any input?


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner (quadcammer32)*

no but I was looking for a distributor that sold these? are they still available? if so where?


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner (rventoo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rventoo7* »_no but I was looking for a distributor that sold these? are they still available? if so where?

BFI has them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner (quadcammer32)*

Yes do offer them, and have them in stock actually. Later this week we will also have the TB adaptor plates for OBD2 TB's


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes do offer them, and have them in stock actually. Later this week we will also have the TB adaptor plates for OBD2 TB's

adam whats the port on the top of the manifold for?


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner ([email protected])*

any dyno comparisons over stock manifold?


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes do offer them, and have them in stock actually. Later this week we will also have the TB adaptor plates for OBD2 TB's

thats what i have been waiting for....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner (rventoo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rventoo7* »_any dyno comparisons over stock manifold?

We have plans for both dyno tests vs stock, as well as some flow bench data soon


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner ([email protected])*

Looks like the throttle body is awfully close to the coolant fans. Also might need a really tight elbow to get past the starter/tranny.
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner (FaelinGL)*

A quick search here on the tex turned up these pics from a user:


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner (quadcammer32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quadcammer32* »_
adam whats the port on the top of the manifold for?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Check german ebay, it's loaded with these manifolds over there.
just search for: vr6 (turbo) ansaugbrucke


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner (quadcammer32)*

ISV source for obd1


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

historically this is/was a manifold from HGP Turbo Germany, then it was copied by wagner tuning for much less money HGP 1000Euros, but nowadays there a several eastern europe/asian knock offs from this mani


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (yohimbe)*

From our experience we noticed a large power loss once we went from a short runner with side feed throttle body to this manifold.
We didnt dyno it but you could feel the loss thats how significant it was.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (scarboroughdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scarboroughdub* »_From our experience we noticed a large power loss once we went from a short runner with side feed throttle body to this manifold.
We didnt dyno it but you could feel the loss thats how significant it was.

Made 648awhp on this manifold.
The only VR6 manifold I really like (IF they will make it) is Lee/Jesse's unit:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Made 648awhp on this manifold.
The only VR6 manifold I really like (IF they will make it) is Lee/Jesse's unit:









id like to see more pics of that manifold! ........


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_
id like to see more pics of that manifold! ........ 
 Search SN: leebro61, hes the one that created it however IIRC it has not been finalized yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner (quadcammer32)*

SPA HGP knock off is the worst intake on the market.
Horrible loss of power over the entire powerband.
Most between 1000-5500rpm
Got one thing only = hide piping for german TUV


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_SPA HGP knock off is the worst intake on the market.
Horrible loss of power over the entire powerband.
Most between 1000-5500rpm
Got one thing only = hide piping for german TUV
 I thought that title was held by the flipside customs intake mani


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner (crzygreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzygreek* »_ I thought that title was held by the flipside customs intake mani









this one is even worse


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner ([email protected])*

What about Javad's A4 VR6T? He's using the same manifold with 268 cams with good results. here's his dyno sheet from the fourtitude forums.








Base is with 268 TT cams and test with stock cams.
link to thread http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...32274


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner (marat_g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marat_g60* »_What about Javad's A4 VR6T? He's using the same manifold with 268 cams with good results. here's his dyno sheet from the fourtitude forums.








Base is with 268 TT cams and test with stock cams.
link to thread http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...32274


But it would have made more power over the entire powerband with OEM intake.


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner (quadcammer32)*

yea dave these things are junk. just have adam make you one even if its not as crazy as mine.


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner (Yetti 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yetti 1.8t* »_yea dave these things are junk. just have adam make you one even if its not as crazy as mine. 

thats what im gonna do, ive never heard anything about them thats why i asked.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner ([email protected])*









nOOb has a wagner one on his car, lots more pics: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=11
how much for the OBD 2 TB adapter?


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: SPA 12v short runner (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_
nOOb has a wagner one on his car, lots more pics: 
how much for the OBD 2 TB adapter?

noob didnt need a TB adapter. The manifold wasnt finished off to OBD 1 or 2 yet. I personally drilled at tapped the mounting and TB holes. I just made it for an OBD2 TB. I got a few of these manifolds back in 05 directly From Carsten aka Wagner tuning Back when he lived in BC. 


_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 10:45 PM 10-28-2009_


----------

